# The year you were born:



## tree md (Mar 10, 2010)

Click on the year you were born and read the news for that year, or any other year.

_1900_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1900.html )
_1901_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1901.html )
_1902_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1902.html )
_1903_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1903.html )
_1904_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1904.html )
_1905_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1905.html )
_1906_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1906.html )
_1907_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1907.html
_1908_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1908.html )
_1909_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1909.html )
_1910_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1910.html)
_1911_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1911.html )
_1912_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1912.html )
_1913_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1913.html )
_1914_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1914.html )
_1915_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1915.html )
_1916_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1916.html )
_1917_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1917.html )
_1918_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1918.html )
_1919_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1919.html )
_1920_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1920.html )
_1921_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1921.html )
_1922_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1922.html )
_1923_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1923.html )
_1924_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1924.html )
_1925_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1925.html )
_1926_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1926.html )
_1927_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1927.html )
_1928_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1928.html )
_1929_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1929.html )
_1930_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1930.html )
_1931_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1931.html )
_1932_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1932.html )
_1933_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1933.html )
_1934_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1934.html )
_1935_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1935.html )
_1936_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1936.html )
_1937_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1937.html )
_1938_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1938.html )
_1939_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1939.html )
_1940_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1940.html )
_1941_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1941.html )
_1942_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1942.html )
_1943_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1943.html )
_1944_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1944.html )
_1945_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1945.html )
_1946_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1946.html )
_1947_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1947.html )
_1948_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1948.html )
_1949_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1949.html )
_1950_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1950.html )
_1951_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1951.html )
_1952_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1952.html )
_1953_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1953.html )
_1954_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1954.html )
_1955_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1955.html )
_1956_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1956.html )
_1957_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1957.html )
_1958_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1958.html )
_1959_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1959.html )
_1960_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1960.html )
_1961_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1961.html )
_1962_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1962.html )
_1963_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1963.html )
_1964_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1964.html )
_1965_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1965.html )
_1966_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1966.html )
_1967_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1967.html )
_1968_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1968.html )
_1969_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1969.html )
_1970_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1970.html )
_1971_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1971.html )
_1972_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1972.html )
_1973_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1973.html )
_1974_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1974.html )
_1975_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1975.html )
_1976_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1976.html )
_1977_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1977.html )
_1978_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1978.html )
_1979_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1979.html )
_1980_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1980.html )
_1981_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1981.html )
_1982_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1982.html )
_1983_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1983.html )
_1984_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1984.html )
_1985_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1985.html )
_1986_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1986.html )
_1987_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1987.html )
_1988_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1988.html )
_1989_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1989.html )
_1990_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1990.html )
_1991_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1991.html )
_1992_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1992.html )
_1993_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1993.html )
_1994_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1994.html )
_1995_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1995.html )
_1996_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1996.html )
_1997_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1997.html )
_1998_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1998.html )
_1999_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/1999.html )
_2000_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/2000.html )
_2001_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/2001.html )
_2002_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/2002.html )
_2003_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/2003.html )
_2004_ ( http://www.infoplease.com/year/2004.html )
_2005_ (http://www.infoplease.com/year/2005.html )
_2006_ (http://www.infoplease.com/year/2006.html )

_2007_ (http://www.infoplease.com/year/2007.html )

_2008_ (http://www.infoplease.com/year/2008.html )

_2009_ (http://www.infoplease.com/year/2009.html ) This website is not completed, try it later.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 11, 2010)

That's neat as heck, Stamps were 3 cents back then. I ain't sayin what year either.lol Thanks for the thread.


----------



## woodbooga (Mar 15, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> That's neat as heck, Stamps were 3 cents back then. I ain't sayin what year either.lol Thanks for the thread.



Well when I was born in 1972, a stamp was .08. That's nearly 3x the .03 a stamp costed when you were born.

So if I'm almost 38, you gotta be...

...my math's not too good, but boy, that's a lotta candles on a b-day cake!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 15, 2010)

woodbooga said:


> Well when I was born in 1972, a stamp was .08. That's nearly 3x the .03 a stamp costed when you were born.
> 
> So if I'm almost 38, you gotta be...
> 
> ...my math's not too good, but boy, that's a lotta candles on a b-day cake!


Wise guy ehh. <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSman000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F5%255F8%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_5_8.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_5_8%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## tree md (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur30bn_3G58


----------

